# after this weekend, major warming trend northeast US



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I took another look at the extended forecast, and it's looking more and more like after this weekend Sunday, the snow season in NE Pa. is basically done. It's going to be cold over the next 5 days, and below zero at night- but on Monday temps are going over freezing into the 30's, and forecast for next Wednesday is 56 degrees, and rain all week Tues-Wed-Thur. the week after that the warming trend continues, the snow pack will melt off if this forecast pans out.

my personal plans are continue working on, and testing my old machines, while there's still some snow pack in the yard to try them out on. get a set of pneumatic tires on the Ariens 10M-L35, install these cables on the DriftBreaker 10/32. I'd rather work on them in the cold weather than in the hot sun. once the weather breaks other priorities quickly arise, and the machines get tossed on the side. 

unless Old Man Winter has one of those March or April snowstorm surprises for us, looks like it's all over but for the cryin'

time will tell...


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

If it hits 56 degrees next week I'm going to the beach!


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

The great melt begins...


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

One can only hope..... Got an inch or two more last night and it looks like we might get more early next week....:-(


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

42°F on my front porch now, in the morning sun. Will be cold for the rest of the week with mixed flurries. Warmer with rain next week.

I'm trying to get the impeller mod done to my 5/22 before the snow disappears. Need some snow to test it with.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ELaw said:


> If it hits 56 degrees next week I'm going to the beach!


 i went to the beach last sunday


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO, a warmup in the last week of February hardly means "winter is over and spring is nearly here!"  It just doesnt work that way..

We can be in the 30's the last week of February, then still have a return to winter, lots of cold and snow, through March..

I have my own personal definition of when Spring has "really arrived"..
it's related to my carnivorous plants hobby, which I have talked about here before..
the carnivorous plants also resulted in this chart I made a few years ago:










My carnivorous plants spend the winter in a basement stairwell..they need to spend the winter at 35F +2C degrees..quite cold, but not below freezing..

They spend five whole months in the stairwell..the entire months of Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and March..
I bring them out of the stairwell and put them out on the deck when I first see a forecast that predicts 5 days in a row of the nightly low above freezing..
when I first see that, their winter is over and their spring has arrived..It never happens until early April at the earliest..usually the middle of April.

March is still 100% winter..the 5th and last month of winter.
we are getting closer!  but winter definitely will not be over next week! 
not north of the Mason-Dixon line anyway..

Scot's Carnivores

Scot


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Neat page Scot ! Amazing the things one can see and learn from a good forum like this


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

For me this late January thaw is going to be a pain . I've got two sump pump lines froze solid , one in the bsmt the other in the crawl space. 
I have some parts ready like check valves , assorted connecters and such. Only enough pipe for one temp line ( too small even for that ) need to get more. From the bsmt , it should be kinda easy to go up and out the door and 50' run, crawl space will have to come up through the laundry room and out the window then the 50' run.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I had the instrument cluster in the car rebuilt the other week and put it all back together when it was so darn cold. I'm waiting for warmer weather to take it out. I'd be happy with warmer weather, we've had something like 2' of snow this year, a drizzle at a time.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> For me this late January thaw is going to be a pain . I've got two sump pump lines froze solid , one in the bsmt the other in the crawl space.
> I have some parts ready like check valves , assorted connecters and such. Only enough pipe for one temp line ( too small even for that ) need to get more. From the bsmt , it should be kinda easy to go up and out the door and 50' run, crawl space will have to come up through the laundry room and out the window then the 50' run.


 The trick with sump pumps lines and similar is the outlet line has to be in a constant grade slope (min. 1/8" / 5 ft.) and to achieve this you have to uses straight conduit much like the 3" non perf. septic pipes and most importantly you also need to install a end line check installed just higher than your outlet pipe near the sump pump. You will never have any freeze up with this set up. Mine is over 150 ft long and one foot and a half deep with no freeze up in 30 yrs up here in frozen Canada.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

This February we've had a lot of steady cold here. Some people that burn wood have had to cut more wood. By the second week of April the snow is always gone. A couple of years back we had a lot of snow and lots of people thought it would last t'il June, but the sun gets hot by the end of March and it melts quick. This is my first year having a snowblower and I like it much better than my lawnmower. Extremes in the winter are bad, to cold or too much snow.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

We have had many a snow storm on or around St. Patrick's day. There is no way of predicting from here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1894 said:


> For me this late January thaw is going to be a pain . I've got two sump pump lines froze solid , one in the bsmt the other in the crawl space.
> I have some parts ready like check valves , assorted connecters and such. Only enough pipe for one temp line ( too small even for that ) need to get more. From the bsmt , it should be kinda easy to go up and out the door and 50' run, crawl space will have to come up through the laundry room and out the window then the 50' run.


If it's happened before you might want to think of wrapping a heat tape around it or even laying it inside it.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If it's happened before you might want to think of wrapping a heat tape around it or even laying it inside it.


 We've been here 26 years , the bsmt line has been there almost that long . It has frozen once in that time , another rare winter like this , little snow on the ground and very cold for a month or so. Crawlspace over 10 years , first time for that one. 
I'm healthy enough this year to dig them up and re-do them ( first time in a while ) . They have to be shallow in the ground just to keep a downhill slope to them. If I do that I plan on buying a couple long sections of that roof deicing cable and tape that to the bottom of the pipe , have the plug for them right by the outlet for the pump plug. Just use that when needed , a couple three hours would get things flowing again. 
Also add an extra check type valve at the highest point before the line goes out the wall as normex suggested .
All this is dependent on getting an actual water meter reading that is what it should be , not the estimate I think we just got ( long story) Broken water line between the meter and our house = we buy a new place and move.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Some call it March  Others call it Mud Season 

.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

1894 said:


> They have to be shallow in the ground just to keep a downhill slope to them. If I do that I plan on buying a couple long sections of that roof deicing cable and tape that to the bottom of the pipe , have the plug for them right by the outlet for the pump plug. Just use that when needed , a couple three hours would get things flowing again.


 As you mentioned at the highest point to negate the suction it creates much like if you poke a hole on the bottom of a gallon jug, the water would flow in a nice flow as opposed to chug-a-lug. I say this for those who face the same installation. In the crawlspace you can use 1 1/2" ABS lines buried not deep then 3" solid wall pipe for outside to go at the end outlet, make sure you put rodent protection like 3 X 5" nails at the end.
Another neat trick for eavestrough that flows on the lawn, one can excavate approx. 30 ft from the house a pit filled with a couple tons of 3/4" clear stone as the size isn't really important but it has to be clear. (see instr. below) Good Luck


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> My carnivorous plants spend the winter in a basement stairwell..they need to spend the winter at 35F +2C degrees..quite cold, but not below freezing..
> 
> They spend five whole months in the stairwell..the entire months of Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and March..


You bring your carnivorous plants inside for the winter!
You better watch the kids and pets. 

Remember the Little Shop of Horrors?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You might think it's over where you are, but it's not over where I am. They are saying a storm Sunday evening in to Monday morning and then possibly another storm on Wednesday. It's only the beginning of March. There is plenty of time for more snow. 

Weather it is 1" or 24", to me it doesn't matter. It still is another job to do and it has to be cleared. It comes down to weather you use a shovel or the machine. 

Winter is not over until I do the spring clean up and I rake the lawn for the Haltz fertilizer application. and....... the Sno thro is down in the celler for the next 6-7 months clean and shiny and....... the lawn mower is up in the garage with a nice sharp blade. and....... my neighbor's gazebo is up and we are underneath it having a glass of wine or having a litre of bier.  and....... the snow tires are off the car and she has a good coat of wax on her and she is SHINING and looks her "silver frost" self again instead of dirty disgusting brown.  

I can not wait to rake the lawn..................


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

The NWS won't / can't predict rain or snow far in advance, but, apparently they can for temps. They're saying New England in March = colder than normal. bleh ..
The flip-side is the huge snow pack we have accumulated here (west of Boston) could mean problems if it warms too quickly.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

"Spring" and mud season doesn't usually get here till late April -early May , I can tell it's here when my neighbors lawn looks like this :




Then it's time to break out the lawn mower :


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sunday night we are forecasted for another 3-5 inches. We may get some melting later in the week.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I see NWS is saying up to 8" for Sunday night


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's gong to be ugly out there (East Coast) when that stuff all starts to melt


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Another four to seven inches of snow for Sunday night and Monday morning. This stuff may be wetter and heavier than last week. Then a few inches of slush on Wednesday followed by rain. After that things may gradually warm up, with a nice warm up by mid March.
Hopefully that will be it and I can do some maintenance and store the blower away for next winter. Not sure if we get one more cold blast at the end of March or just transition into spring. I usually like snow blowing but the historical cold this month made it a real chore. Looking forward to spring!


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

yea it's getting warmer. now it's sleeting on top of 2" of snow. supposed to rain and then get 3-6" around here. roads are all iced.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

4" Sunday night. A few more, plus some ice tonight. And then another inch or two Wednesday into Thursday. But it might hit 40 on Sunday!


----------

